# LASIK coding



## npusa0034 (Jun 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if this is the full list of codes you would use for a LASIK -cash pay?



Lasik- Cash pay
92004-Office Visit-New patient
92014- Office Visit-Established Patient -
SO800- LASIK

Contigency Code-92015 (Refraction) Can be billed with CPT 92014



Refractory Surgery-Cash pay
CPT Code -92004- Office Visit-New patient
CPT Code-92014 - Office Visit -Estsblsihed Pt.
CPT Code 92015-Refraction


----------



## dkeown (Jun 22, 2011)

npusa0034 said:


> Does anyone know if this is the full list of codes you would use for a LASIK -cash pay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might want to use 92025 for Corneal Topography.

David Keown, CPC, OCS


----------

